# Trip out of town....Visit to LFS



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

This weekend I went to pick up my family at my cousin's in Maryland and stopped off at a nice Pet store..That has a real good selection of plants, a decent amount of piranha's and of course saltwater...I just finish setting up my new tank stand for my planted 75 gallon tank Pics will hopefully be up soon Here are is a shot of the one planted tanks at the store..They had 3 but I only took one shot..

View attachment 72332


Here is shot of the aisle the entire left side a total of 48 tanks if I believe of just plants..
View attachment 72333


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

wish i had a store like that, my lfs has 8 tanks and only one a 15g has plants in it and they just throw them in haphazardly, they dont have enough light dont fertilize but they add co2, and arnt willing to listen to me if i tell them how to grow the plants, even tho in 1 month i turned 3 micro swords into 45 plants and sold them back to them and made more than i bought them for!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

That is a very nice store.......keep us updated of your tank!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That store is amazing. Nothing like that near me.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That store is bigg, That planted tank looks sweet


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

wat is this stores namew and adrees/phone# and website i live on the masondixxoin line and would like to visit it


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> wat is this stores namew and adrees/phone# and website i live on the masondixxoin line and would like to visit it


sry for the bump on an older post but I live in no. virgina and maryland is close to me. Where is this place located and do they sell piranha?


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

The place is called Aquarium Center
http://www.aquariumcenter.com/


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

thats what i thought. Ive been there before thats were i got my brandtii


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> thats what i thought. Ive been there before thats were i got my brandtii


w\What are their prices like and what other piranha do they sell? I'm making a trip up there next month.


----------

